
Show HN: Reverse College Application - rmshea
https://reversecollegeapplication.com/
======
dang
A blog post can't be a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
rmshea
I wasn't aware of that! My apologies. Thank you for the info.

